# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  فرق بین attach و restore در sql

## mateshke

با سلام دوستان 
چه فرقی بین attach کردن و restore کردن هست 
چه فرق معنایی با هم دارن و هر کدوم کی به کار میان؟

ممنون

----------


## abdullah20

اتچ برای متصل کردن دیتابیس به sql است
ریستور یعنی وقتی شما از دیتابیس خودتون فایل پشتیبان تهیه میکنید با عملیات ریستور اون را جایگزین میکنید به دیتابیس فعلی و تمامی اطلاعات جایگزین میشود

----------

